# G0751 HD Drill Press



## jbolt (Jan 23, 2017)

Anyone have any experience with one or know anyone who has? 

I'm looking to upgrade from my Rutland bench-top drill press to a full size but I also need a small mill for doing second ops. I don't have room for both so this looks like it would fit my needs but I cannot find a single review or discussion.

I have previously owned a column head mill so I am aware of the pros & cons of that.


----------



## tmarks11 (Jan 24, 2017)

The one on the showroom floor at Grizzly looks very solid, well built.  No experience operating one.

Do you find yourself needing a drill where you can swing the table out of the way for tall items?  Something that wouldn't fit in a bench top drill press?

Just curious what would lead you to this instead of a (similarly priced) square column mill-drill?


----------



## jbolt (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks Tim. I need a larger drill press for tall items and a small manual mill for doing light machining and second ops on CNC parts. The problem is I am maxed out for room and can only fit one so this looks like a good compromise.


----------

